# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  ANGUILLA OPENS!!!

## didier

today, no curfews, the citizens are free to explore their island.  no restrictions.

----------


## KevinS

Thats good for the people of Anguilla.  The ports will remain closed, as will the airport. One or more authorized repatriation flights may take place to allow foreign visitors to return home.

----------


## KevinS

Some French overseas territories are also beginning to reopen internally.  An article linked by Le News reports that New Caledonia relaxed containment measures on April 20, and that French Polynesia has begun the process, as has St Pierre and Miquelon.

----------

